# AppleCare or Square Trade for ipad, iPhone and MacBookPro



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Which would you buy for the iphone 5, the ipad 4 and a MacBook Pro,  the Square trade warranty?  For 30 more minutes, I can get two years for $69 for the phone and iPad.  My reading generally comes up with equal pricing and Square Trade having better coverage overall, but no technical support and AppleCare has great technical support and higher prices and less coverage.   I have to make up my mind today on the ipad and maybe iPhone, which I don't even have in my hands yet.  But the ipad is past 30 days although the guy told me at Christmas I could buy it up to 90 days later.  And FB has a good coupon tonight for 34 more minutes.

What would you do?

And does anyone know of a reputable ebay seller that sells discount applecare plans?

Thanks.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

If you have an apple store nearby, I'd go with the AppleCare. I've heard good things about square trade, but I don't have any personal experience with claims. I have used my AppleCare on my ipad and on my iMac, both to very good results. They ended up replacing my 2.5 yo iMac wi the current model, and as they no longer offered the 24" model I owned, they replaced it with the current 27" model for no charge. 

The ipad coverage swap out for a new device was so easy and quick, I will definitely get it again. Apple uses replacement devices with new batteries, cases, and components (basically everything but the processor is replaced). With square trade, I'm not sure that the case, I don't know. I know it isn't how AT&T does it.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I had thought, though, that you needed to purchase AppleCare + for ipad and iPhone within 30 days of purchase, you have up to the end of one year for the MacBook Pro.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I wouldn't buy any of those. Extended warranties will _cost_ you money in the long run if you habitually buy them, because the people that sell them have to make a profit. That means on the average, more people buy the coverage and don't make a claim than do make a claim.

Mike


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Not being techie, I would not buy a Mac or probably iPhone without getting AppleCare. (Probably wouldn't need it for an iPad or iPod [iTouch or Nano].) Tech support is just a phone call away. I need it. Almost three years ago to the day, I made the switch from P.C. to Mac. Three years ago means my AppleCare on this MacBook Pro is almost gone. As I said -- *I need it.* So it's off to the Apple Store today (just 4 miles away) to go pre-shopping. Ask questions, decide exactly what I need / want, find out how much $$ it will cost, etc. I'll wait a few days until closing date on my charged card (3rd of the month) and then go back and actually BUY. That's what I did three years ago. Then it was all new to me. Making the switch was the best thing I ever did. NO regrets.

To me AppleCare isn't so much insurance as tech support. Nothing has to be broken / not working to use AppleCare.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

As both old and new Macs are at Apple Store now, I got out my iPad 1 that I haven't touched in many months. It works. Not bad. I'm liking it. Don't see need for new one. Or do I?


----------

